# ¡CALAMBUR tiene cuatro mil!!!



## didakticos

¿Qué puedo decir de Calambur? Pues muchas cosas. Empecemos porque hace poco pasó a la posteridad al ser citada por su famosa afirmación:
_*"las palabras no son buenas ni malas, ni siquiera entre ellas. ¿Alguien ha visto a una palabra pegarle a otra?"*_
​ 
También que cuando parece que está enojada y nos pone esta carita [  ], pues resulta que no: es una bromita. 

¡Ah, y que es una de esas que comparte el voseo! 

¡Un abrazo y felicidades!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un bico moi grande polas túas excelentes colaboracións.

Un beso muy grande por tus excelentes colaboraciones.
Xiao.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Calambur! Después de tanta actividad y por ser una gran forera, un regalito para que te relajes y sigas cosechando éxitos fresquita como una lechuga.

Algunos invitados opinan que la ocasión amerita una fiesta de disfraces, si te animas te ofrezco este modelito digno de una festejada tan guapa.

Un abrazote


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades por esos 4000 posts .


----------



## miguel89

Me sumo al saludo. Te felicito y te agradezco por esos 4000 aportes. 
Un abrazo grande


----------



## Naticruz

Mil gracias por tu ayuda, tu apoyo, tu disponibilidad, tu simpatía y tu indispensable presencia en el foro. Espero tenerte cerca cuando yo también llegue a los 4.000 
 
Un besito de todo ♥ 
ℕℂ


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades, wow 4.000, espero que sean muchos más. 
Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

Es una alegría tenerte por este foro, Vivi. Felicidades por el paso del 4.000, y a seguir compartiendo con nosotros estos ratos, que contigo son más agradables. 

Un abrazo, 

Jordi


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Ah, bueno Vivi!! *¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*, vos dale que dale, que van a seguir pasando los miles .
Un beso muy grande, Inés.


----------



## swift

Pues yo no sé qué decir cuando se han dicho cosas tan bonitas ya.

Que me emociona mucho leerte, y que seás mi amiga. Me encanta tu estilo y agradezco mucho que formés parte de la comunidad.

Y para que veás que los monigotes no son necesarios, este no tiene ni uno.

Los bichos y yo te mandamos todo el cariño del mundo.


----------



## SDLX Master

*Happy 4K Postiversary!*


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Vivi.
Siempre disfruto leyéndote.
Un abrazo grandote


----------



## Calambur

*didakticos*: ¡mirá que hacerme pasar a la posteridad por decir pavadas! 
(Sí, ya sé, te resultó difícil encontrar algo que no fuera tal).

*Xiao*: gracias por el bico y tu comentario –¡me esmero, te juro, pero no siempre me sale bien!–.

*Tampiqueña*: me fascinan los disfraces, y me animo a ponérmelos y a salir a la calle aun cuando la fecha no lo propicie. Me he disfrazado de hormiguita viajera, de gatúbela, de bruja (éste fue el que me resultó más fácil de lograr). 
Probaré la capuchita que me enviás, a ver si mis gatos me reconocen.

*chamyto*: a ti te debo el haber conocido a _Mortadelo y Filemón_, que alegran mis días, especialmente cuando estoy de mal humor… ¡Una joyita!

*miguel89*: sos un lujo de compatriota, me gusta tu precisión.

*Nati*, querida: siempre aprendo algo de vos, y claro que estaré cerca para felicitarte.

*Mirlo*: muchas gracias por pasarte por aquí. Me encantan los bichitos y cuando veo un avatar con uno siempre me digo: ¡éste es de los míos!

*Namarne*: nunca dejo de leer tus comentarios –algún día me enseñarás cómo haces para ser tan claro–.

*Rayines*: con los miles que tenés vos, me siento como un granito de arena.

*swift*: ¡qué hermosos bichitos! Me encanta leer tus comentarios, porque siempre aprendo cosas.

*SDLX Master*: muchas gracias, master; no me animo a meterme en el foro de inglés-español pero suelo leer los comentarios, y aprendo mucho de tu precisión.

*romarsan*: es un placer verte por aquí –pero tienes que trabajar menos y participar más, que yo también disfruto mucho de tus comentarios–.

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Fue una sorpresa y un placer encontrarme con este hilo.


----------



## Agró

¡Cuánto siento no haber visto este hilo de felicitación a tiempo! Enhorabuena por esos 4 081 aportes (en estos momentos) y muchas gracias por lo que haces. Adelante, a por otros... ¡40 000!
Un beso.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias a vos, *Agró*, por haberte dado una vueltita por aquí. Tus comentarios en los hilos siempre me sirven para refrescar mi, ya un tanto lábil, memoria.


----------



## la_machy

Querida Calambur, ¿todavía se vale una felicitación de 4 000? . Yo creo que sí, ¿cierto? 

*¡Muchas felicidades, Vivi, por esos 4 000 pedacitos repletos de tu estilo!*

Entre las muchas cosas que he aprendido en este lugar, una que aprendí gracias a ti fue a leer a G. A. Bequer. No pude evitarlo después de leer estas palabras en una de esas 4 000 respuestas:

_''Sabe si alguna vez tus labios rojos_
_quema invisible atmósfera abrasada,_
_que el alma que hablar puede con los ojos_
_también puede besar con la mirada''._

*¡Gracias, Vivi!* 


*Marie*


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Marie:
Muchas gracias por darte una vueltita por aquí.
No sé dónde habré escrito esa estrofa (habrá sido como ejemplo de alguna figura retórica, supongo). A mí no me gusta mucho Bécquer, pero si a ti sí, pues me alegra haber servido para que lo hayas descubierto.
Recibe un cariñoso saludo,
Vivi


----------



## swift

Bueno, es que Marie es romanticísima... 

Feliz noche de domingo. Yo me voy a descansar...


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> Bueno, es que Marie es romanticísima...
> 
> Feliz noche de domingo. Yo me voy a descansar...


¿Yo, José? ¡Naaaa! .

Por cierto...¡qué lindo descanso! .


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡ Tardísimo !!

¿Te dije que recién encuentro esto de las Congrats Pages? 

¡¡ Un beso grande conciudadana !!

(y ya que te regalaron tantas fotos yo te regalo una musiquita de un gato saxofonista)


----------



## totor

*

¡yo siempre igual!

¡¡¡felicitaciones, vivi!!!
*​


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Felicidades Calambur!!! (Ya sé, un poco tarde)

Peter


----------



## Calambur

*Fer BA:* casi nadie se entera de los Congrats si no le avisan... Todo bien. Me gusta el Gato Barbieri. ¡'chas gracias!

*totor:* ¡quélindoquelonio! (me ha salido cacofónico).

*Peterdg: *dicen por ahí que "nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena".

Gracias, chicos, por pasarse por aquí.


----------

